# Help for finding apartment in HK



## smart13 (Jan 5, 2016)

HEY!

I'm Marta and I've just completed my registration for being part of this community 
and now... let's introduce myself a little!
I'm an Italian girl of 23 years old, I'm from Milan, and in Feb 2015 I graduated in Linguistic Science and foreign literatures. I studied English and Mandarin Chinese for three years.
Now I'm working for an Italian luxury fashion brand as showroom assistant and I hope I'll continue to work in this field. 
In feb 2016 I'll be moving to Hk for a three months' internship for another important luxury fashion brand. I haven't bought neither flights tickets nor rented apartment yet, as I'm still waiting for a reply from HKSAR immigration department to get my training visa. 
However, I hope I'll be ready for moving as soon as possible, and for this reason I'm looking for an accommodation as well.
I'd like to find a single bedroom with private bathroom in a shared apartment of young student/workers, not necessary only women. My budget is about HK$4000/5000 for month and my workplace will be Ocean centre, Canton Road, in Kowloon. 
So, Could pls someone help me suggesting something reliable?

I'll be very grateful if someone could help me
Thanks a lot!!!

Marta


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Marta
Welcome to the forum.

A 4000/5000 budget is really tight for the area you are looking at. There is a site I have recommended to friends in the past which gives good bench mark rental figures 
Http://www.easyroommate.com.hk/hong-kong/hong-kong-city-flatshare

Good luck with you search


----------

